# HEAT-TREATMENT of STEEL



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

A​​COMPREHENSIVE TREATISE ON THE​
HARDENING, TEMPERING,​​ANNEALING​
AND CASEHARDENING​​OF VARIOUS​
KINDS OF​​STEEL, INCLUDING HIGHSPEED,​
HIGH-CARBON,​​ALLOY AND LOWCARBON​
STEELS,​​TOGETHER WITH​
CHAPTERS ON HEAT-TREATING​​FURNACES​
AND​ON HARDNESS
SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://www.archive.org/details/heattreatmentofs00ober​


----------



## hamd2000 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## hamd2000 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thank youuuu:14:


----------



## عمراياد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------

